
Guardian Firewall – The first real firewall for iOS - miles
https://guardianapp.com
======
miles
Saw the announcement[0] posted by nitrohorse[1] yesterday and was surprised it
didn't get any traction.

A cursory search turned up an article from last year with a lot more detail on
the project[2].

[0] Introducing Guardian Firewall for iOS
[https://guardianapp.com/blog/2019/06/introducing-guardian-
fi...](https://guardianapp.com/blog/2019/06/introducing-guardian-firewall-for-
ios/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20162482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20162482)

[2] A new ‘smart firewall’ iPhone app promises to put your privacy before
profits [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/24/smart-firewall-guardian-
ip...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/24/smart-firewall-guardian-iphone-app-
privacy-before-profits/)

